# strange, funny and prefferably clean halloween songs?



## xgirl30 (Oct 4, 2013)

Do you have a theme for your party or do you just want general Halloween songs?

Some good basic ones are:
The Monster Mash by Boby Boris Pickett
The Witch Doctor by David Seville
This is Halloween from the 'Nightmare Before Christmas' soundtrack
Werewolf of London by Warren Zevon
Thriller by Michael Jackson
Feed my Frankenstein and Welcome to my nightmare by Alice Cooper
Bark at the moon by Ozzy Osborne
The Time Warp (and pretty much anything else) from the Rocky Horror Picture Show
Bela Lugosi's dead by Bauhaus
Dragula by Rob Zombie


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

https://play.spotify.com/user/julia...e&utm_source=open.spotify.com&utm_medium=open


----------



## Halloween Scream (Sep 29, 2010)

"Castin' My Spell" by Johnny Otis is my new favorite!


----------



## shinytoydragon (Oct 27, 2013)

Have you heard of Creature Feature? http://www.youtube.com/results?sear...3j2.13.0...0.0...1ac.1.11.youtube.Or8A0J27Vy0


----------



## Pumpkinhead625 (Oct 12, 2009)

Here are a few suggestions:














This was the theme song from a 1981 low-budget slasher film. Not Halloween per se, but it has kind of a creepy, quirky Halloween feel to it:


----------



## Pumpkinhead625 (Oct 12, 2009)

And a few more:


----------



## Pumpkinhead625 (Oct 12, 2009)

Another of my favorites is Zombie Girl. They have an electro/industrial rock style, perfect for Halloween

















Other songs by Zombie Girl include:
Creepy Crawler
I Want It 
Bleeder
Screams From The Cemetery-this is one of my favorites for creepy ambiance... no vocals, and, ironically, no screams, just subtle music accompanied by ambient sound effects you'd hear in a cemetery. 


Witches in Bikinis have a sort of campy,old school Halloween style. Check out these songs:

Dear Dr. Frankenstein
Video Vixen Vampire
A Scary Kind Of Love
All Hallows Eve
Hold Me, My Little Ghostie
Horror Flick Chicks
Witches In Bikinis
Spooks On The Loose
Haunted Mansion
Goblin Gaboom
Cemetery Boogie
Monster Woogie
Subway Spooks
Zombie March
Graveyard Tango


----------



## Pumpkinhead625 (Oct 12, 2009)

Here's one more of my favorite oddball Halloween songs. I couldn't find this song anywhere on youtube, so I made my own video. Hope you like it.


----------

